# Apple Pie with Poured on Crust! ["KISS" recipe...lololol]



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Sorry...no picture....
Add one if you make it up please.I have no camera or cell.Thank you.
*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*
Peel and slice enough apples(your choice) to fill a 9" pie plate. 
Mix 1/2 cup of sugar and 1 tsp. of cinnamon and pour over the apples. 
In a separate mixing bowl,... beat 2 eggs , 1/2 cup of melted butter , 1 cup of flour and 1/2 cup of sugar ,mix well and pour over the apples. 
Bake at 350 for 1 hour or until crisp and brown.


----------



## Granny8

That sure sounds good... will give it a try.. thanks/


----------



## Granny8

Here it is???? super recipe....thanjd


----------



## linpeters

Thank you for this and can't wait to try it.Yum :sm02:
Granny8 thanks for picture looks great. :sm24:


----------



## jeanne63

Looks yummy ????


----------



## Capri18

Granny8 said:


> Here it is???? super recipe....thanjd


Looks great--any left for me?!  Thanks for the picture and thank you CandadianSheWolf, for the recipe. 
:sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Capri18 said:


> Looks great--any left for me?!  Thanks for the picture and thank you CandadianSheWolf, for the recipe.
> :sm24:


I was wondering the same thing....about leftovers that is! :sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Granny8 said:


> Here it is???? super recipe....thanjd


Thank you so much... :sm01: ...when did ya take the pic?
:sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

linpeters said:


> Thank you for this and can't wait to try it.Yum :sm02:
> Granny8 thanks for picture looks great. :sm24:


It does doesn't it?
I have been known to break up a milk chocolate chocolate bar into the "squares as marked" and lay it on top of OR in between the apples before pouring on the crust! 
Totally sinful!....to say the least!!
Odd as it may seem....Never have I had any complaints about that tho! :sm11: :sm20: :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## irishsmitty

I wonder can you use other fruits. Peaches,blueberries ?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

irishsmitty said:


> I wonder can you use other fruits. Peaches,blueberries ?


You may hafta use a "thickener"...(tapioca/cornflour-aka-cornstarch)..because of the juicey-ness of the berries?


----------



## Granny8

Took the picture the day the recipe was posted... it's really an easy fix and very yummy. It's different in that it makes sort of a cakey, custardy, soft filling around the apples. And, yes, I would think berries would work too. Sorry.... no left overs


----------



## judyr

The reason you have no camera or cell is you are busy cooking. Right on!!!!!! Love it. Thanks for the recipe. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

I'd like to try it wit a can of pie cherries.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I'd like to try it wit a can of pie cherries.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe.


Keep us posted as to the outcome plz & ty!


----------



## Stephhy

This would be great for a diabetic (Himself) by using almond flour and a sugar substitute. Himself accused me of trying to do away with him by using sugar; he couldn't tell the difference! The blend I found online is from: http://joyfilledeats.com/trim-healthy-mama-gentle-sweet-substitute/

I don't use it often, but it is a great recipe. Yes, I did read up on the ingredients.

And it says:
"When I started THM I was leery about using stevia because I have never liked it. I heard that their Gentle Sweet was a game changer so I thought I would give it a try. It really changed my perception of stevia. It had no aftertaste or bitterness. The only problem is that once you add in the cost of shipping from their website it can be expensive. I became determined to come up with my own blend of erythritol, xylitol, and stevia. You can now mix up your own sweetener that measures just like Gentle Sweet. If you are on a tight budget this helps with this way of eating immensely. I use this Gentle Sweet Copycat in all my dessert recipes. My recipe is easy and economical."

Simply combine:
12 oz. OR 1 1/2 cups plus 2 T erythritol
16 oz. OR 2 cups plus 2 T xylitol
2 tsp Better Stevia

Process in the food processor for a few min. Use in your favorite recipes. (I don't think I did the food processor part)


----------



## thomsonact

In what kind of store do you find erythritol and xylitol?


----------



## Stephhy

thomsonact said:


> In what kind of store do you find erythritol and xylitol?


Recommended Stevia here: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F0R9CQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Xylitol here: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013P3KC6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Erythritol here: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XA49BG/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It filled three+ of those tall Mason jars.

You could probably find them at health food stores as well, I just don't like traipsing all over town when it takes 60 seconds on Amazon.


----------



## thomsonact

Thank you! I'd never heard of either.


----------



## irishrose24

thanks for posting this recipe! Can't wait to try it-now what fruit will I use-Hmmm? -cherries or huckleberries?? Oh, and "thank you Granny8 for the photo -looks luscious! :sm01:


----------



## Granny8

You are welcome.... I know you will love the pie no matter what you use.... :sm02:


----------



## Isuel

Looks very yummy going to give it a try! Thanks for the recipe and the photo. Truly a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## loremiko

Sounds like an Apple cobbler. Any fruit pie filling ought to be good with that topping. Thank you for posting and picture.


----------



## dana768

Thank you, CanadianShe Wolf.....made your apple pie today.....It is delicious !!!!!!!!!

My family ( and me too ), loved it.

Will be waiting to hear of others using various fruits in their recipe. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

dana768 said:


> Thank you, CanadianShe Wolf.....made your apple pie today.....It is delicious !!!!!!!!!
> 
> My family ( and me too ), loved it.
> 
> Will be waiting to hear of others using various fruits in their recipe. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks Dana!

This recipe and everyones comments it generated.. are what I love to see....


----------



## Revan

Love your recipe! I may try it this weekend. Thank you for sharing! :sm24:


----------



## onegrannygoose

Looking at the picture it looks like it has a top crust. Does it have a top crust?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

onegrannygoose said:


> Looking at the picture it looks like it has a top crust. Does it have a top crust?


I believe the title of the recipe is Apple pie wth "Poured on Crust"....not the traditional "laid-on" crust...grannygoose.

[[ THIS is the crust>>>>>>>In a separate mixing bowl,... beat 2 eggs , 1/2 cup of melted butter , 1 cup of flour and 1/2 cup of sugar ,mix well and pour over the apples. ]]


----------



## Granny8

The "crust" seeps into the whole pie creating a yummy cake like texture all through... it's really different and tasty... :sm17:


----------



## onegrannygoose

Thank you for your quick response. I think I will try to make that its looks so yummy


----------



## irishsmitty

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> You may hafta use a "thickener"...(tapioca/cornflour-aka-cornstarch)..because of the juicey-ness of the berries?


Thank you. I love berries.


----------



## irishsmitty

Granny8 said:


> Took the picture the day the recipe was posted... it's really an easy fix and very yummy. It's different in that it makes sort of a cakey, custardy, soft filling around the apples. And, yes, I would think berries would work too. Sorry.... no left overs


Thank you. Going to try maybe for Easter.


----------



## irishsmitty

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I'd like to try it wit a can of pie cherries.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe.


Yes.


----------



## Granny8

There's just hubby and me.... it was gone that afternoon...


----------



## loremiko

Made it yesterday, the whole house had the most delectable aroma. I doubled the recipe and used half almond flour with a combination flour of rice,barley and spelt( chef Brad calls it wonder-flour), sweetened with coconut palm sugar and xylitol - dh is diabetic. Dh loved it, wanted to share 2nd pie with a neighbor. Sounded to me like he didn't want it hanging around. But he said he wanted to share it, show it off.


----------



## lharris1952

Oh my! This looks delicious and easy. But I am very allergic to apples. I may try peaches or pears. Thanks,Linda.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

lharris1952 said:


> Oh my! This looks delicious and easy. But I am very allergic to apples. I may try peaches or pears. Thanks,Linda.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Magna84

Thank you Canadianshe_wolf for all your great recipes.
Has anyone made this with canned pie filling yet? I have a can of cherry filling in the cupboard calling out to me..lol.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Magna84 said:


> Thank you Canadianshe_wolf for all your great recipes.
> Has anyone made this with canned pie filling yet? I have a can of cherry filling in the cupboard calling out to me..lol.


Sorry Magna84 for NOT getting back to you sooner than this BUT I have been sorta "mia" around since May.
Hope I am back to "stay" now!.... :sm17: 
I have only ever used canned pie filling...and it turned good and was devoured.
Depending on the size (depth) of your pie plate....you may need to use 2 cans OR maybe 1&1/2 cans.....to get a descent thickness to your pie.
Keep us posted, okay?


----------



## Magna84

Thank you sooooo, much! My hubby loves fruit pies and I can't make a decent crust...lol.


----------



## Magna84

Poured pie crust over apple pie filling with raisons and brown sugar on top.
Thanks again for your recipes ????????


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Magna84 said:


> Poured pie crust over apple pie filling with raisons and brown sugar on top.
> Thanks again for your recipes ????????


you are very welcome Magna..how was it?


----------



## Magna84

Very yummy, thanks again ????????????????


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Magna84 said:


> Very yummy, thanks again ????????????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------

